# Ideal condition for a Netherland Dwarf



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok so storm is a neutered male.

I have noticed sense I have had him that when I rub down his back I can feel his hip bones not his back bone just what we would call in the dog world hip bones. 

In dogs and cats this is to skinny is this the same case in rabbits?

He eats Unlimited timothy and local hay. 

1/8 cup purina fibre3. 

He can not handle veggies so he does not get anything else. Is this enough he can easily eat four huge man hands full of hay. A day

Thank you

I posted here because breeders would know best and feed the same feed I do.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 16, 2010)

Here's the best article from Pam Nock: (We've tried to have it posted properly on RO, but its been giving us a formatting problem). 

http://nockrabbits.com/RabbitWeight.pdf

If he's not getting anything else, I'd increase the pellets at bit, but also try different things like grass, vines, flowers and leaves. 

Rabbits shouldn't be fat, but dwarfs also have a higher metabolism and may need more than the bigger rabbits.

Which veggies can't he handle? 


sas


----------



## introoder (Mar 16, 2010)

I almost got yelled at, at my last show, for having a ND doe in such 'poor condition' and 'doesn't seem to be eating or drinking.'

Skinny, skinny, skinny, with her whole back and hip bones produding. o.o;;; Yet she eats so much. LOL. I figure it's just the babies feeding on her right now.

But uhh. Yeah. I'd increase the pellets a little? I feed the same, but all my animals are maintaining a steady weight on about 1/4 cup. A big handful, if I'm in a rush. Free fed hay, too. I only have one that I have on a diet. The rest are hovering about 2 lbs 5 oz or so. 

I've also had a ton of luck with herbs, rather than veggies. Basil, parsley, and cilantro are the big faves over here. Never had an upset tummy, or runny poops or anything from that.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 16, 2010)

*introoder wrote: *


> Skinny, skinny, skinny, with her whole back and hip bones produding. o.o;;; Yet she eats so much. LOL. I figure it's just the babies feeding on her right now.
> -------
> I've also had a ton of luck with herbs, rather than veggies. Basil, parsley, and cilantro are the big faves over here. Never had an upset tummy, or runny poops or anything from that.



Sometimes dwarfs in particular can lose weight if they're not chewing properly because of molar spurs. Usually hay will keep them ground down, but sometimes getting creative with a variety of food types ensuring that they're going to be chewing in all directions can nip that in the bud. 

Herbs are definitely the favorites here, too. Most herbs, anyway. Although maybe kale is number one, herbs number two! (Carrot tops are right up there too). 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## pamnock (Mar 16, 2010)

It's possible that your rabbit just has protruding "pin bones" - it may not mean that your rabbit is underweight.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Mar 16, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> It's possible that your rabbit just has protruding "pin bones" - it may not mean that your rabbit is underweight.


Yep, I'll second this.

Feeling bones in rabbits, whether it's pin bones or the spine or whatever it may be, can be just as much a genetic problem as it is a health concern. 

If your rabbit seems to be acting ok, eats well, and is within the correct weight requirements for the breed, it is most likely perfectly fine and just does not have correct genetics for firm flesh.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 16, 2010)

Storm has never had a problem eating and last two times he went to the vet they checked his teeth and he get wormed once every six month as precaution.

He eats very well. I have a resent picture but I cant post it tell thursday cause my camera is at home.

He has alway been like this I cant not feel or see his ribs or back bone just those two little hip bones or points. 

I have tried a lot of veggies everything from cilantro to romaine lettuce. He goes into a almost every month stasis. Sense not getting veggie he has not gone into stasis sense being on all pellets and hay. 


I have a list at home of what we have tried I finally said it was not worth it. Cause every time it was getting worse. 

So should I up his food the vets says he is fine but I am worried about it,


----------



## wooly_queen (Mar 16, 2010)

You can feel the little pin bones in a lot of rabbits. It dosen't always mean they are underweight. Like was said above, they just don't have the genetics for firm flesh so it isn't the smooth feeling over the hindquaters, so you feel the hip bones stick out a bit.

If he isn't really boney to wear his ribs and spine are visible, then I think he is perfectly fine.  Especially since you said he has always been like that.

I think that if you just feed him what he normally eats, he'll be fine. But if you really think that he might need a bit more food, then go ahead. It won't hurt him. Just don't over feed him.

Also, I think I heard from someone that they tried the fibre3 food and had their rabbits loose flesh condition (could feel pin bones). So maybe it is the actual feed? Has he always been eating that feed?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 16, 2010)

wooly_queen wrote:


> You can feel the little pin bones in a lot of rabbits. It dosen't always mean they are underweight. Like was said above, they just don't have the genetics for firm flesh so it isn't the smooth feeling over the hindquaters, so you feel the hip bones stick out a bit.
> 
> If he isn't really boney to wear his ribs and spine are visible, then I think he is perfectly fine.  Especially since you said he has always been like that.
> 
> ...




No he has not always been on this feed. but he has alway been this way. He used to be on zupreem until it got to expensive. But he has always had those bony hips. for year and a half that I have had him.


----------

